# Neuer Bikeladen Hannover



## HansH (29. April 2004)

Hi,

habe heute in der Zeitung gelesen, dass Mitte Mai ein neuer großer Fahrradladen in Hannover öffnet. War glaub ich Vahrenwalder Straße ?
Hat da jemand mehr Infos, was das für ein BikeShop werden soll ?

Hans


----------



## IMTirg (29. April 2004)

Moin,

der Laden soll angeblich Anfang Juni eröffnen. Der Laden nennt sich B.O.C. Den gibt es auch schon im Internet und die schalten immer große Anzeigen in der Bike. Vahrenwalder Straße stimmt, da war früher Mercedes Benz drin.
Viel Spaß beim Shoppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (29. April 2004)

*froi*


----------



## 1Tintin (29. April 2004)

Jo, soll B.O.C. sein,
ist eine große Kette, die viel Eigenmarken wie 2danger oder Bocas vertreiben.
War schon ein paar mal in Bremen im BOC Markt. 

im Internet unter www.bicycles.de weiter Infos und Artikel.


----------



## Würfel (29. April 2004)

das ist mal geil! ich hoffe nur das treibt die kleinen nicht in den ruin


----------



## itprofi (29. April 2004)

Der Ärger war vorprogrammiert!

Gegen Bicycles hat sich eine ganze Masse an kleineren Händlern zusammengetan und will gegen Bicycles/B.O.C. vorgehen.

Vorgehen? Ja, wie genau weiss ich leider auch nicht, juristisch wird es sicherlich keine Aussicht auf Erfolg haben, dann könnten auch gleich alle Media Märkte etc. dichtmachen.

Ich denke mal, diese kleineren Händler werden sich organisieren, um nicht durch die Großen in den Ruin getrieben zu werden.

Ich finde die Angebote von Bicycles nicht unbedingt top, eher durchschnittlich gut.

Ich persönlich hätte mich wegen Bicycles in Hannover nicht so verrückt gemacht, schlimmer wäre eine Großer namens Stadler um die Ecke gewesen


----------



## koelner (30. April 2004)

Der B.O.C.-Laden im Kölner Umland hat den "regulären", für MTBer interessanten Läden nicht viel getan. Was da verkauft wird, ist überwiegend Massenware, zumindest, was die Parts angeht. Die Werkstatt ist ganz ok, wie man hört, aber die Verkäufer sind fast ausschließlich Schüler und Studenten ohne jede Ahnung.


----------



## northpoint (30. April 2004)

Ein guter Händler muß vor BOC nun wirklich keine Angst haben,da BOC sehr viel Massenware anbietet .Allerdings dürfte es für Händler ,die sich nicht etwas spezialisiert haben und nicht eine dementsprechende Kundenschicht aufgebaut haben ,doch problematisch werden.
Ich war 1 mal in solch einem BOC Laden.
Bei den  Rädern bin ich schnell weitergegangen...;-)
Bei den Verschleißteilen wie Kette +Ritzel lohnt es sich preistechnisch ab und an

Die Klamottenabteilungen sind meist recht groß und auswahlreich.
Die Verkäufer waren wie oben schon erwähnt,meist Studis und Schüler...


----------



## Würfel (30. April 2004)

Ich verspeche mir von so einem Laden halt z.B. dass ich reingehen kann und 50 verschiedene Helme probieren kann, statt in einem der vielen kleinen Läden nur 15 verschiedene. Ein Rad würde ich bei BOC nie kaufen.


----------



## itprofi (1. Mai 2004)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, dass der neue Laden unter B.O.C. laufen wird.
Es könnte auch sein, dass es ein Bicycles-Laden wird und somit auch dessen Sortiment und Preisschnäppchen beeihaltet.

Quelle: > http://www.bicycles.de/epages/bicycles.storefront/40936ebe004927122719c240eb20067b/Catalog/30


----------



## H/WF-Honk (1. Mai 2004)

itprofi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, dass der neue Laden unter B.O.C. laufen wird.
> Es könnte auch sein, dass es ein Bicycles-Laden wird und somit auch dessen Sortiment und Preisschnäppchen beeihaltet.
> 
> Quelle: > http://www.bicycles.de/epages/bicycles.storefront/40936ebe004927122719c240eb20067b/Catalog/30



Soweit ich weiß, wird es ein B.O.C., zumindest wurde für einen neuen B.O.C. in Hannover in HAZ und NP schon vor einiger Zeit Personal gesucht. Aber ich dachte, das bicycles-Sortiment ist dann auch im Shop erhältlich!?
Ich denke, die werden ein gutes Geschäft machen - ähnlich wie Decathlon damals, die haben an der Fahrradabteilung auch gut verdient...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oettiland (7. Mai 2004)

war fett inner werbung, wird ein bicycles laden.
kannste auch im netz unter bicycles.de nachsehen.
ob das nun interressant ist bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.
mein fall isses nich.



cu oettiland


----------



## itprofi (7. Mai 2004)

Ich kaufe bei Bicycles auch nicht, es gibt fast immer bessere Angebote.


----------



## Quen (8. Mai 2004)

oettiland schrieb:
			
		

> war fett inner werbung, wird ein bicycles laden.
> kannste auch im netz unter bicycles.de nachsehen.
> ob das nun interressant ist bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.
> mein fall isses nich.
> ...


Quatsch...!

Wird ein B.O.C. - wurden doch auch schon Werbezettel in die Briefkästen geworfen.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (9. Mai 2004)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> Quatsch...!
> 
> Wird ein B.O.C. - wurden doch auch schon Werbezettel in die Briefkästen geworfen.



War denn was interessantes (Geiz ist geil!   ) im Prospekt? Oder mehr so für die Cityradfahrer unter den Bikern?


----------



## Quen (9. Mai 2004)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:
			
		

> War denn was interessantes (Geiz ist geil!   ) im Prospekt? Oder mehr so für die Cityradfahrer unter den Bikern?


Sind keine Artikel drin - es steht lediglich "Warten Sie mit dem Fahrrad-Kauf! - Wir sind bald für Sie da!" auf der Vorderseite... 

Ansonsten nur ein paar Infos zum neuen Laden, z.B. das dieser 2.000m² gross sein wird.


----------



## Raana (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

heute war in vielen Hannoverschen Zeitungen ein Vorankündigung von
B.O.C. 
Eröffnung ist Mittwoch 12. Mai um 8 Uhr in der Vahrenwalder Str.
Ecke Niedersachsenring. Ich denke das morgen eine Beilage erscheint,
bzw. einige Angebote beworben werden.

Ich werde es mir am Mittwoch mal antuen und mich ins Getümmel
schmeissen.

Gruß Raana


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spitti (10. Mai 2004)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:
			
		

> War denn was interessantes (Geiz ist geil!   ) im Prospekt? Oder mehr so für die Cityradfahrer unter den Bikern?



Also ich kenn den Laden aus Göttingen und muss sagen das das mehr was für Cityradfahrer ist. Außen hui----> innen fui   

Man kann sich schon mal was kaufen...ja nach dem was du für ein bike fährst.
Ich find den Laden aber teuer.Gibt sicherlich bessere in Hannover..is doch sooo GROß !


----------



## muskelkater (12. Mai 2004)

welche bikeläden bevorzugt ihr denn so? 
ich kaufe immer bei keha-sport, weil ich die da inzwischen kenne und die gut sind. preislich weiß ich nicht (bekomme eh prozente), aber b(e)raten tun se gut. 
atb-sport finde ich nicht so gut. da habe ich ein praktikum gemacht und kann sagen, dass die werkstatt vorbildlich ist, aber ich wurde da nicht nett behandelt. die beratung ist ok. bei keha ist sie besser. meiner meinung nach jedenfalls.


----------



## Würfel (12. Mai 2004)

keha sind besser als ihr ruf, aber auch nicht überragend  

Mein "Stammshop" für Kleinigkeiten ist eigentlich Conny's Radshop auf der Königsworther Str. Das ist ganz in meiner Nähe, außerdem gibt's da den Schlauch für nene Fünfer - wo gibt's das heute noch?


----------



## muskelkater (12. Mai 2004)

*lol* für gute 3 bei der Conti beim Werksverkauf! ^^ vahrenwalder str in der nähe... halt beim contiwerk in der nähe, musst nen bissel suchen *g*


----------



## mischuwi (13. Mai 2004)

Heute bei dem neuen tollen B.O.C. gabs den Schlauch sogar für 2!!!   

Das war aber auch das einzige, was wirklich reizvoll war. und wer will sich für nen 220g-Kenda-Billigschlauch schon ne halbe Stunde mit den ganzen City-Bikern in die Schlange stelle?   Ich kann jedenfalls sagen, dass es sich nicht wirklich lohnt. 

Und den ganzen Conti-Kram gibt es ja schließlich ca. 3000m Luftline entfernt doch noch nen Schlag billiger!   

In diesem Sinne: Spart euch den Weg!


----------



## harryhallers (13. Mai 2004)

Hi

kann mir jmd. sagen ob es sich lohnt zu BOC zu fahren?
Mein Babe braucht einen Helm vielleicht ist die Auswahl ja größer dort, als in den anderen Läden?

MFG Bang.


----------



## insider (13. Mai 2004)

Tach,

..... eigentlich jeder kaufen?

Ich hatte da vor 3-4 Jahren mal angerufen, um zu erfragen, wie es mit shopping im Werksverkauf aussieht. Da meinten die, das wäre wohl nur für Conti Werksangehörige  

Evtl. kann mich ja mal jemand aufklären.

Besten Dank!

Bis denne.... im Deister und Süntel


----------



## muskelkater (13. Mai 2004)

moggen  

aaaaaaaalso 1. bei der conti dürfen nur werksangehörige kaufen, aber mich hat noch nie jmd. danach gefragt. wenn genügt ein name, den man nennen kann. das gerücht, dass die nur 2. wahl verkaufen stimmt auch nicht, weil die produktion so gut ist, dass die kaum noch ausschuss haben. die niedrigen kosten ergeben sich aus dem eingesparten vertriebsweg. beratung gibts da aber keine. 

2. bei boc würde ich hingehen und die helme probieren, aber kaufen würde ich definitiv nur im fachhandel! die beratung da soll schlecht sein. außerdem würde ich keinen großhandel in der art unterstützen. ich habe auch gehört, dass die nur no name ware verkaufen. 

ich denke, dass discounter unter anderem für die schlechte kunjunkturelle lage deutschlands verantwortlich sind, da diese an arbeitsplätzen sparen --> mehr arbeitslose --> mehr belastung für den steuerzahler (und den staat) --> steuerzahler gibt weniger aus --> unternehmen verdienen weniger geld --> unternehmen kündigen arbeitern --> mehr arbeitslose --> ... 
und wer verdient? die großen bosse! und wer verhindert dass die politiker etwas dagegen tun? die, die die parteien großzügig und aus freien stücken unterstützen! 

(*g* 3 X "die" hintereinander, nicht schlecht, wa? *g*)


----------



## mischuwi (13. Mai 2004)

muskelkater schrieb:
			
		

> moggen
> 
> aaaaaaaalso 1. bei der conti dürfen nur werksangehörige kaufen, aber mich hat noch nie jmd. danach gefragt. wenn genügt ein name, den man nennen kann. das gerücht, dass die nur 2. wahl verkaufen stimmt auch nicht, weil die produktion so gut ist, dass die kaum noch ausschuss haben. die niedrigen kosten ergeben sich aus dem eingesparten vertriebsweg. beratung gibts da aber keine.



Also DAS halte ich aber für ein Gerücht! Da kann jeder einkaufen soviel er will! Die einzige Einschränkung, die es gibt sind die Öffnungszeiten! Haben immer nur bis 15Uhr auf!   Man muss also eigentlich Student, Schüler oder arbeitslos sein, um da einkaufen zu können.   Wobei sie an einem Tag in der Woche glaube ich auch länger auf haben. Das weiß ich aber nicht so genau.


----------



## muskelkater (13. Mai 2004)

hm..... weiß ich nicht so genau... 
aber die öffnungszeiten: 
mo-fr: 7-15h 
aber mi: 7-12h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansH (14. Mai 2004)

War heute auch da, muss man nich wieder hin, wegen der Bikes schonmal gar nicht, vielleicht um mal etwas Zubehör zu kaufen...


----------



## Quen (16. Mai 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Also DAS halte ich aber für ein Gerücht! Da kann jeder einkaufen soviel er will! Die einzige Einschränkung, die es gibt sind die Öffnungszeiten! Haben immer nur bis 15Uhr auf!   Man muss also eigentlich Student, Schüler oder arbeitslos sein, um da einkaufen zu können.   Wobei sie an einem Tag in der Woche glaube ich auch länger auf haben. Das weiß ich aber nicht so genau.


Auch wenn ich ja eigentlich keine Zeit hab    ... wo genau ist denn das? Haben die da alles aus dem aktuellen Sortiment?

Sind die Preise dort so niedrig, dass sich der Kauf von Reifen & Co. lohnt?


----------



## muskelkater (16. Mai 2004)

ich hab gehört, dass die keine beratung haben und dass sie keine markenware verkaufen. 
also es lohnt sich wohl nicht. ich war aber selbst noch nicht da.


----------



## mischuwi (16. Mai 2004)

muskelkater schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab gehört, dass die keine beratung haben und dass sie keine markenware verkaufen.
> also es lohnt sich wohl nicht. ich war aber selbst noch nicht da.




Was DU nicht alles hörst! Das verwundert mich aber stark!

Also Thema Beratung: Gibt es! Der Typ is sogar recht nett und weiß, was er verkauft.

Thema Markenware: Sind halt alles Continental Sachen da! Ob das Markenware ist muss jeder selbst entscheiden.   

Thema Auswahl: Alles von Conti halt! Autoreifen, Fahrradreifen, Schläuche, und auch nen bisschen Merchandising-Kram.

Thema Preisgestaltung: Mein neuer Satz Conti Grand Prix 3000 hat mich im Fabrikverkauf 44 gekostet. 

Wenn man also eh in der Gegend ist, dann lohnt sich der Umweg.


----------



## muskelkater (16. Mai 2004)

aso *lol*   
ich dachte es geht um boc ^^ 
naja, bei der conti... sind halt keine bike spezialisten, aber waren auch zu mir immer nett. (ok, war erst 2x da, aber trotzdem) 
auswahl...... hm.... weiß nicht, ich glaube, die haben alles da... meistens... 
preis? ich zahle manchmal nen drittel weniger... ca... glaube ich... *g* also es lohnt sich! 
so


----------



## Hauser (17. Mai 2004)

Hi,

wie sind denn die Preise so beim Conti Werksverkauf?

Sind die Preise so günstig, dass es sich lohnt mal von Braunschweig nach Hannover zu fahren, um einen Satz Reifen zu holen oder bekommt man die in irgendeinem Online-Shop sowieso günstiger?

Wo genau ist der Conti Werksverkauf in Hannover (Straße, Nr.)?

Danke.

Gruß aus BS

Hauser


----------

